# Knoppix bootet nicht



## kevkev (20. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ich stelle also im Bios mein CD Rom Laufwerk als erstes Laufwerk ein, sodas die Knoppix CD bootet.
Ich lege die CD ein, und warte bis der Startbildschrim von Knoppix kommt:
[Enter]

Danach -> Schwarzer Bildschrim und nichts tut sich.
Scheint so als würde gar nichts mehr reagieren, denn auch die Tastatur reagiert bei nem Druck auf [Num] oder auf die Großstelltaste überhaupt nicht.
Das CD Rom Laufwerk brummt schön weiter, jedoch sehe Ich das die HDD nicht arbeitet, oder sonst was tut.

Hilfe!!
Woran liegt das?
Ich habe Knoppix auf CD 3.9 und Knoppix DVD 4.2 oder 4.1.
Bei beiden genau das gleiche Problem.

Komischerweise ging vor paar Wochen das mit dieser CD und DVD einwandfrei?!

Ich muss nämlich mit qtparted meine NTFS Partition vergrößern, denn obwohl Ich auf diesem nur Windows nutze, hab Ich 2 Partitionen erstellt  :suspekt: .

Gruß Kevin


----------



## imweasel (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich kann mich vage daran erinnern, das ich ein ähnliches Problem mit Knopix und einer USB-Tastatur hatte, kann mich aber leider nichtmehr daran erinnern wie ich es lösen konnte (war irgendeine Änderung im BIOS).


----------



## kevkev (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Mhh, ich hab aber auch erst seit kurzem ne neue USB Tastaur  :suspekt: .
Ich werd mal schnell die alte ausm Keller holen und testen ^^.

gruß kevin


----------



## kevkev (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Ne, sry tut auch mit der alten nicht .
In der Zeit hab Ich ein neues Laufwerk eingebaut, aber daran denke Ich kanns auch nicht liegen.

gruß kevin


----------



## imweasel (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eben mal nachgeschaut wie ich das Problem _gelöst_ habe. Ich habe die Tastatur mittels einen USB2PS/2-Adapter an meinen PS/2-Anschluß geklemmt und installiert, im laufenden Betrieb ging meine USB-Tastatur dann ohne Probleme.

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mit Ubuntu 5.10 

Ich habe ein Logitech Elite Keyboard (mit diesen komischen Multimedia- und Internettasten)


----------



## kevkev (21. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Also die aktuelle Logitech ist immer über einen USB zu PS/2 Adapter drangesteckt, aber die alte war auch PS/2 aber auch mit der ging es nicht !.

Aber da hängt sich das agnze System auf   .

Meine Aktuelle ist Logitech Ultra X oder so ^^.

gruß kevin


----------

